

Nokia Shuts Down Developer Forum After Hacker Accesses Member Records - emwa
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/29/nokia-shuts-down-developer-forum-after-hacker-accesses-member-records/

======
jonutzz
Imagine if this would have happened 'after' MS had taken over Nokia.

